# TUG markerplace



## ded4025 (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there a way for search the TUG marketplace for new ads only?  Like things added in the last 15 days or something like that?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2011)

can sort each column in the marketplace by clicking the top of the column you wish to sort by.

by default all ads expire 3 months after posting, so sorting by that should show you the most recently posted ads.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 2, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> by default all ads expire 3 months after posting



Thanks for that tip.  Curious,I have seen a few that expire well past three months, can the expiration date be changed by the person placing the ad?

Example
This one expires May 2012.
Olympic Village Inn
USA,CA,Olympic Valley


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2011)

nope, all expire within 3 months....you sure you are looking at hte expiration date vs the usage date?

you cannot extend an ad at all unless its expiring within the next 10 days.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 2, 2011)

I went back to see if I made a mistake.  Definitely the expiration date. In fact, I then searched the for sale ads for all territories and came across one that expires in April 2016!

Copy/paste below from that ad

Bedrooms 
One Bedroom

Bathrooms 
1 Bathroom

Sleeps 
Sleeps 4

This Post Will Expire On: 4/27/2016


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2011)

odd, must be some sort of glitch...ill look into it.


----------

